# The British Stallion Event - Hartpury College



## strada (4 January 2011)

Is anyone else on here going? Have just seen on their facebook page that the stallion entry list is now online: http://www.bef.co.uk/downloads/Stallion Web Entry List 2.pdf

Cant wait!


----------



## CambridgeParamour (4 January 2011)

I'll be there! Looking forward to it


----------



## Spiderman (4 January 2011)

Sadly Hartpury is just too far west for me but am looking forward to the one the week later at Addington.


----------



## cruiseline (5 January 2011)

I too have decided to take my stallion to the one at Addington. Hartpury didn't have stables available last year which made the horse box park a very busy place indeed. I felt that people did not really get a proper chance to meet the boys up close and personal. It also meant that someone had to be by the horse box all day. I am not very keen on people being allowed to wonder around the horse boxes unattended, you just never know in this day and age.

So it is Stallion Showcase GB for us.


----------



## ritajennings (5 January 2011)

Me too, SSGB at Addington, looking forward to meeting some of you x


----------



## Digger123 (5 January 2011)

Yes I will be going as my friend is taking her boy for the first time


----------



## Aredis (5 January 2011)

I would be interested in seeing Jaguar Mail, Power Blade and Vangelis S . They are all on my short (long) list for next year.

 It would be around a three and a half hour journey from North Yorkshire so not too bad given the chance to see three prospects in one trip.


----------



## Touchwood (5 January 2011)

Unfortunately have committments in London that weekend, so won't be able to make it for the first time in years.
We will be at SSGB at Addington the following weekend though.


----------



## chris_j (5 January 2011)

I'll be there with a tradestand - come by for wine, cake & a chat!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (5 January 2011)

What is the stallion list for Addington?


----------



## stolensilver (5 January 2011)

Sadly I can't make it to the British Stallion Event either but I'm really looking forward to going to Addington the weekend after. I hope the Brookhouse Stud stallions are going to be at Addington too as I really want to see Chequille Z. He's been on my watch list for a long time.


----------



## lizness (5 January 2011)

Just clicked on the web page link for persiflage (sp.?) and came up with an explicit site, strange!


----------



## kumala (5 January 2011)

I'm going to Hartpury, line up looks great!


----------



## volatis (5 January 2011)

SS, I am pretty sure Ken wont be taking any stallions to Addington 

I have been trying to see if I can escape from work and fly back to see the Stallion Showcase at Addington but its the same weekend as the Schockemohle one so I am pretty sure I cant make it, which is a real pain


----------



## stolensilver (5 January 2011)

Volatis I don't mind about missing Ken's stallions. Its Emma Hindle's that I want to see. 

Sorry it sounds as if you won't be able to make it although the stallion show at PSs is supposed to be rather grand!


----------



## shirleyno2 (5 January 2011)

SSGB at Addington for me too!


----------



## strada (5 January 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing Emma! Stallion list for showcase is up too


----------



## henryhorn (5 January 2011)

I'm planning on attending the Addington one as it sounds very well organised, the demos planned should be worth watching too.


----------



## millitiger (6 January 2011)

I'm being rather spoilt and going to the Hartpury one and Addington one


----------



## lancasterart (6 January 2011)

I've never been to any of the Stallion events before and was thinking of going to Hartpury as it's quite close to where I live.  I'm an equestrian artist so was going to wander along with my camera in the hope of getting some pics of handsome boys for my own future paintings but do people know if they use the outdoor arenas or stay indoors (not so good for lighting)?  Can you tell I have no idea how these stallion events work?!


----------



## libertehorsebox (6 January 2011)

We will be there with our young stallion Franklyn Sugar (furst heirich x Acord x Drosselklang) please come and say hello if your there


----------



## eventrider23 (6 January 2011)

The Emma Hindle stallions are represented by Ken and so I doubt will be going.


----------



## Jackpotsstud (6 January 2011)

We will be at Hartpury with our SPSS graded Knabstrupper stallion Rughavens Jackpot.  Just hoping the weather stays good as don't fancy the drive to Hartpury if icy - all those hills!!!  Please come and say hello - we are very recogniseable with our spotty stallion!


----------



## christine48 (6 January 2011)

volatis said:



			SS, I am pretty sure Ken wont be taking any stallions to Addington 

I have been trying to see if I can escape from work and fly back to see the Stallion Showcase at Addington but its the same weekend as the Schockemohle one so I am pretty sure I cant make it, which is a real pain
		
Click to expand...

Now that will be spectacular! Let me know what Contendros looks like, he caught my eye on the web site. The stallion shows on the continent put ours to shame sadly.


----------



## stolensilver (6 January 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			The Emma Hindle stallions are represented by Ken and so I doubt will be going.
		
Click to expand...

Bother bother bother. I guess I won't be using Chequille Z this year then.


----------



## eventrider23 (6 January 2011)

From the looks of the line up at SSGB it looks to be a great line up (pictures of some of the entries have gone onto the FB page).....some of the stallions are going to both but there are especially a lot of stallions going to SSGB that are uncontestable and people will be spoilt for choice!


----------



## milo'n'molly (6 January 2011)

Aredis said:



			I would be interested in seeing Jaguar Mail, Power Blade and Vangelis S . They are all on my short (long) list for next year.

 It would be around a three and a half hour journey from North Yorkshire so not too bad given the chance to see three prospects in one trip.
		
Click to expand...

we can car share


----------



## cazzy (6 January 2011)

Stallion Showcase at Addington is all indoors.  Their indoor arena is very bright.   I think their normal photographer is Image Point, check out their website for photos and should give you an idea of light situation.   We have previously bought indoor photos from Addington with no light problem in photos. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cyrus (7 January 2011)

Can I have some info on this ie start times and price of entry if there is one, down in the area and may pop along couple of stallions I've had my eye on a while are entered


----------



## strada (7 January 2011)

Hi Cyrus, Do you mean Hartpury? As this is what the topic was originally about? lol! i rang them today to reserve tickets so i know! It is £8 (buy ticket on the door) and includes entry into a prize draw and a colour catalogue of stallions entered. Eventers first from 2pm, followed by showjumpers and then dressage horses i believe. They said times would be out  end of next week. I am there for the whole day with a group, we have 3 cars full as plan to go have a mooch around the shopping bit and trade stands too


----------



## Whizz105 (7 January 2011)

Can't make it! would love to see Wolkenderry again


----------



## Cyrus (7 January 2011)

strada said:



			Hi Cyrus, Do you mean Hartpury? As this is what the topic was originally about? lol! i rang them today to reserve tickets so i know! It is £8 (buy ticket on the door) and includes entry into a prize draw and a colour catalogue of stallions entered. Eventers first from 2pm, followed by showjumpers and then dressage horses i believe. They said times would be out  end of next week. I am there for the whole day with a group, we have 3 cars full as plan to go have a mooch around the shopping bit and trade stands too 

Click to expand...

Thank you Strada looks like it will be a good day


----------



## JaxMath (9 January 2011)

Whizz105 said:



			Can't make it! would love to see Wolkenderry again 

Click to expand...

Sorry you can't make it  -  we will miss you  :-(       Hope to catch up soon.   

Will let you know where we are going to be in the not too distant future  -  some exciting news in the pipeline!!!

Hugs to Bella  xox


----------



## Whizz105 (10 January 2011)

JaxMath said:



			Sorry you can't make it  -  we will miss you  :-(       Hope to catch up soon.   

Will let you know where we are going to be in the not too distant future  -  some exciting news in the pipeline!!!

Hugs to Bella  xox
		
Click to expand...

oooOOOooo can't wait! x


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (10 January 2011)

libertehorsebox said:



			We will be there with our young stallion Franklyn Sugar (furst heirich x Acord x Drosselklang) please come and say hello if your there
		
Click to expand...

I love franklynn I saw him at the BWBS grading lovely looking boy and my mum liked him too which is rare, will we see him under saddle?


----------



## no_no_nanette (10 January 2011)

Smile_and_Wave said:



			I love franklynn I saw him at the BWBS grading lovely looking boy and my mum liked him too which is rare, will we see him under saddle?
		
Click to expand...

We're all going to be spoilt for choice - he's also going to be at the Stallion Showcase GB weekend, isn't he?


----------



## Bearskin (11 January 2011)

Does anyone know for sure if the Hindle and Rehill stallions will be there or not?


----------



## JaxMath (11 January 2011)

Everything I have heard says 'Yes they will!'  

 and this link is now on Eurodressage....

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestr...itish-stallion-event-expected-be-huge-success


----------



## strada (11 January 2011)

Great write up on Eurodressage, can't wait! They are also on Horse and hound (latest news) online and British Dressage today.


----------



## chris_j (12 January 2011)

Bearskin said:



			Does anyone know for sure if the Hindle and Rehill stallions will be there or not?
		
Click to expand...

As sure as can be with horses, they are definite entries, the stables are booked & Ken has just text to say so.


----------



## libertehorsebox (12 January 2011)

Hi smile and wave, We Look forward to meeting you, come and find us at the Stables, dont think Dressage stallions are on till late afternoon, so it will be a long day for young Franklyn! We are all very excited tho, its going to be an busy couple of weekends. 

Theres some super stallions entered at both stallion shows, you mare owners are going to be spoilt for choice!


----------



## eventrider23 (12 January 2011)

Just think that if in future years these shows combined into one how well it would be represented as between them you would have over 100 stallions!  Glad to see the BBSH still supporting breeders of the other display as well as it looks like they have a stand booked.


----------



## cruiseline (13 January 2011)

It is indeed lovely to see two stallion parades being so well supported, visitors will not only have the opportunity to see super stars of the past, but also those of the future.

I wish the best of luck to both The British Stallion Event being held at Hartpury and the Stallion Showcase GB being held at Addington the following weekend. mare owners are going to be spoilt for choice, everyones short lists for 2011 will be getting longer come February.


----------

